

Developing your style of code - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/07/24/developing-your-style-of-code/

======
CmonDev
"use validators to check your code" \- does any one do this? It seems most
people just hack lots of manual checks (unit-tests) or use third-party static
analysis.

~~~
zeeed
Given that his blog is about web design, I would think he's talking about
markup-validation, rather than unit-tests or static analysis

